
Brisk Table launches free record-keeping app for hospitality businesses - sam_canpadee
https://blog.briskcloudware.com/2020/07/free-covid-19-record-keeping-app-for.html
======
sam_canpadee
Brisk Table have launched a free record-keeping and contact tracing app for
hospitality businesses to easily and securely collect customer contact details
through a check-in form or through a QR code.

